# Turbo Tax lease expenses question



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I got to this point where TT asked my lease expense for my car. I am currently leasing my car. Thanks!

We need to know the fair market value of your vehicle on the first day of the lease term (generally the amount of the lease.) We also need you to enter the total amount spent on vehicle lease payments and any temporary vehicle rentals.

 Vehicle Lease Expenses: Is this where I put my total lease payments for the whole 36 months?
 Fair Market Value: Current fair market value of my car?


----------

